# Curry



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

I am sure many of you on here love a good curry , me too ...........I am at this moment cooking a Malaysian Chicken Curry with curry powder i got from Malaysia as I have my own little Asian Food store here in Dorset , Not had one for a while so looking forward to it ,its now on a slow cook and i will add the coconut milk later  yum yum . ...........What type do you like to buy or cook , I love a Madras when i do go out with Pilau rice and a Keema nan as a side dish and washed down with a few Tiger beers . Best curry i have had other then ones i have cooked was in Newcaslte near Saley Hall , its on a Railway Station and they tell me its a curry train from Newcaslte where they take your order on the train , That was a lovely meal as we had a HDIDO meet there the next 2 days ....................EYCurry :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Best curry I have ever had was made by a Gurkha ! Amazingly tasty with such great powerful flavours without being "hot and spicey" 

No idea how he made is so nice


----------



## sev112 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just got in from the mrs' birthday meal (went early as we had daughter with us as well)

Had Balti Nepalian Chicken. Fabulous. Mint and tomatoes to add to onions nd green pepper.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

Wouldn't miss them if I never had another.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2014)

Just had a chicken tikka pathia with thick sauce (madras hot), saag poneer and nilgiri pilau from my fav curry house. Epic yumness.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2014)

I usually try to get something different every time I go into a curry house. Had a few howlers but, in the main, I've rarely had a bad curry. The best curry I've ever had was a curried pheasant at a place between Tring and Aylesbury - leads pellets were a 'bonus.'

Thoroughly enjoyed the curry train in Newcastle, definitely one of the better ones.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 1, 2014)

nothing worse than watching fat blokes perspiring profusely in a restaurant eating a curry. Plus they stink for days afterwards:angry:


Strongest I'll do is an M&S korma once a month, even then thats too hot


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 1, 2014)

I cook one every Saturday. Favourites are Chicken Passanda and Lamb Dopiaza, both from Rick Stein's latest curry book, and Butter Chicken. The Dopiaza is so simple, all you do is cut up & mix all the ingredients, including the lamb, into a pan, cook for around 3 hours until the sauce is thick.The taste is incredible and it takes about as long to prepare as it does to eat.

Never tried the Curry Train, even though we live in the area. It has an excellent reputation. Best one that I've experienced up here is Sachin's Punjabi restaurant in Newcastle.  Not cheap but not like any other either. We live near South Shields where Ocean Road contains around 20 Indian restaurants of extremely variable quality.

Love curry, can't understand anyone who doesn't, must be something wrong with them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just about anything on the menu at Al Frash in Birmingham's Balti Triangle, and as for the Tandoori Lamb Chops starter!!!!!!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 1, 2014)

Absolutely love Kutis Brasserie in Southampton. Usually go for a chicken jalfrezi or a mirsch masala. Fabulous going in but you might want to give me a wide berth in the morning!


----------



## CliveW (Aug 1, 2014)

I am allergic to curry. Last weekend a group of us were at The Silverstone Classic Weekend and they decided to go to the local curry house on the saturday night. I had a plain omelette and chips which tasted of curry, and spent the rest of the night shivering and sweating.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am sure many of you on here love a good curry , me too ...........I am at this moment cooking a Malaysian Chicken Curry with curry powder i got from Malaysia as I have my own little Asian Food store here in Dorset , Not had one for a while so looking forward to it ,its now on a slow cook and i will add the coconut milk later  yum yum . ...........What type do you like to buy or cook , I love a Madras when i do go out with Pilau rice *and a Keema nan* as a side dish and washed down with a few Tiger beers . Best curry i have had other then ones i have cooked was in Newcaslte near Saley Hall , its on a Railway Station and they tell me its a curry train from Newcaslte where they take your order on the train , That was a lovely meal as we had a HDIDO meet there the next 2 days ....................EYCurry :thup:
		
Click to expand...

For a lover of Asian Food I thought you would know they are not Curry's that a terrible english name given to any asian dish.  Also I hope you didn't eat a little old lady with your ruby.

Rather enjoy a Naan myself. lol

:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Not a fan of Thai or Malaysian curries and tend to stick to boring old Indians and Tikka Masala. That said the hospital do a decent lamb or beef madras which has a decent old kick.


----------



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

stevelev said:



			For a lover of Asian Food I thought you would know they are not Curry's that a terrible english name given to any asian dish.  Also I hope you didn't eat a little old lady with your ruby.



Cook one for the wife tonight , it was her birthday , I tried the Spiceways in Childwall road in Liverpool in may after we play Formby links , very good and so was the golf course and my game ..................

Rather enjoy a Naan myself. lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best curry I have ever had was made by a Gurkha ! Amazingly tasty with such great powerful flavours without being "hot and spicey" 

No idea how he made is so nice
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of Nepalese curry houses near me and both produce cracking food. 
For a straight indian curry you cannot beat a simple madras, boiled rice and plain naan


----------



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a fan of Thai or Malaysian curries and tend to stick to boring old Indians and Tikka Masala. That said the hospital do a decent lamb or beef madras which has a decent old kick.
		
Click to expand...


Homemade one mate not those at so called restaurant , me is the expert , ate them all round the world and my mum use to get ask to do them for curry lunches in the old days at the Managers club in Malaysia where my dad and all the other british and overseas staff gather , not a lot left i tell you , bless her , still lives with me now and at 88 can still put me right


----------



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I cook one every Saturday. Favourites are Chicken Passanda and Lamb Dopiaza, both from Rick Stein's latest curry book, and Butter Chicken. The Dopiaza is so simple, all you do is cut up & mix all the ingredients, including the lamb, into a pan, cook for around 3 hours until the sauce is thick.The taste is incredible and it takes about as long to prepare as it does to eat.

Never tried the Curry Train, even though we live in the area. It has an excellent reputation. Best one that I've experienced up here is Sachin's Punjabi restaurant in Newcastle.  Not cheap but not like any other either. We live near South Shields where Ocean Road contains around 20 Indian restaurants of extremely variable quality.

Love curry, can't understand anyone who doesn't, must be something wrong with them.
		
Click to expand...

Talking of Rick Stein , have you tried his malaysian beef Rendang , no ? may i suggest you do , he rates it highly


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

The worst dining out experience I ever had was in the 'Curry Garden' Hoylake.  The food was poor, the service shocking, the ambiance on par with a bus station caff and they didn't sell alcohol!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			Homemade one mate not those at so called restaurant , me is the expert , ate them all round the world and my mum use to get ask to do them for curry lunches in the old days at the Managers club in Malaysia where my dad and all the other british and overseas staff gather , not a lot left i tell you , bless her , still lives with me now and at 88 can still put me right
		
Click to expand...

Tried them in and out and about. Just don't like the taste.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a fan of Thai or Malaysian curries and tend to stick to boring old Indians and Tikka Masala. That said the hospital do a decent lamb or beef madras which has a decent old kick.
		
Click to expand...

Totally the opposite for me! I chose a job on the basis that there was a Thai restaurant 100 yards from the office - rather than across the road from a Golf Simulator!

'Indian' (well, Anglo-Indian made by Bangladeshis) curries tend to be heavy in the stomach whereas Thai ones aren't. Did work very close to Brick Lane and Friday was generally Curry Lunch day - though the Bagel Shop further down was the real discovery!

I make my own Thai meals, really simple and quick - though with commercial paste - and grow my own Thai Basil, Coriander and Bird Eye Chillies Even used to have a couple of Lime Leaf trees! 

Tasted a wonderful Malay sweet curry the other day - at Brocket Hall, while watching the Botham Day antics!


----------



## JCW (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Totally the opposite for me! I chose a job on the basis that there was a Thai restaurant 100 yards from the office - rather than across the road from a Golf Simulator!

'Indian' (well, Anglo-Indian made by Bangladeshis) curries tend to be heavy in the stomach whereas Thai ones aren't. Did work very close to Brick Lane and Friday was generally Curry Lunch day - though the Bagel Shop further down was the real discovery!

I make my own Thai meals, really simple and quick - though with commercial paste - and grow my own Thai Basil, Coriander and Bird Eye Chillies Even used to have a couple of Lime Leaf trees! 

Tasted a wonderful Malay sweet curry the other day - at Brocket Hall, while watching the Botham Day antics!
		
Click to expand...

Thats interesting that you grow the veg , i import mind and they are gone in a few hours , sold out


----------



## Midnight (Aug 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am sure many of you on here love a good curry , me too ...........I am at this moment cooking a Malaysian Chicken Curry with curry powder i got from Malaysia as I have my own little Asian Food store here in Dorset , Not had one for a while so looking forward to it ,its now on a slow cook and i will add the coconut milk later  yum yum . ...........What type do you like to buy or cook , I love a Madras when i do go out with Pilau rice and a Keema nan as a side dish and washed down with a few Tiger beers . Best curry i have had other then ones i have cooked was in Newcaslte near Saley Hall , its on a Railway Station and they tell me its a curry train from Newcaslte where they take your order on the train , That was a lovely meal as we had a HDIDO meet there the next 2 days ....................EYCurry :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I love all curry , I think you need to send me some to my house please mate


----------



## JCW (Aug 2, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I love all curry , I think you need to send me some to my house please mate 

Click to expand...

I bring some curry powder next time we go to one of fish`s meets , your turn to drive next year if i am allowed out as baby due early next year


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 2, 2014)

Really do not understand the appeal of food that requires you to spend much of the next day in the crapper...


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2014)

One of the best curries I had was away at Man City when I stayed over, went to a street/area after the match renown for curries and in this huge place that was mobbed out so I didn't hold out much hope it would be that good being so busy, how wrong I was, best curry to date, we were all (12 of us, well behaved, polite, innocent, model Chelsea fans), swapping our food tasting each others as we wre all very impressed with every dish we had. 

I now have more Chinese takeaways than curries, as has been said, I also find some curries a little heavy, but its all about taste and flavour for me, not heat, although I don't like the creamy mild ones.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			Talking of Rick Stein , have you tried his malaysian beef Rendang , no ? may i suggest you do , he rates it highly
		
Click to expand...

Will give it a try!


----------



## sev112 (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			- though the Bagel Shop further down was the real discovery
		
Click to expand...

Grew up and went to school near there
Used to walk to the Bagel shop on Sunday morning with my dada,,stopping off at the flower market on the way back for my mum

 .... Happy memories of an East End childhood.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best curry I have ever had was made by a Gurkha ! Amazingly tasty with such great powerful flavours without being "hot and spicey" 

No idea how he made is so nice
		
Click to expand...

if you ever come down this way Phil, there is a restaurant called "the Gurkha Chef" its amazing and will blow your socks off!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Just about anything on the menu at Al Frash in Birmingham's Balti Triangle, and as for the Tandoori Lamb Chops starter!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Went to this restaurant a few years ago, top notch stuff. Can't remember a massive amount about it though, don't you take your own alcohol there? :cheers:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Totally the opposite for me! I chose a job on the basis that there was a Thai restaurant 100 yards from the office - rather than across the road from a Golf Simulator!

'Indian' (well, Anglo-Indian made by Bangladeshis) curries tend to be heavy in the stomach whereas Thai ones aren't. Did work very close to Brick Lane and Friday was generally Curry Lunch day - though the Bagel Shop further down was the real discovery!

I make my own Thai meals, really simple and quick - though with commercial paste - and grow my own Thai Basil, Coriander and Bird Eye Chillies Even used to have a couple of Lime Leaf trees! 

Tasted a wonderful Malay sweet curry the other day - at Brocket Hall, while watching the Botham Day antics!
		
Click to expand...

still use both the bagel shop and the curry houses there when popping out after work fox,bagel with huge salt beef and mustard is pure qlty.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 2, 2014)

Did the curry train a good few years back, but was way to pished to enjoy the meal, one of our party passed out and ended up in a korma.

The people that run the curry train also have a restaurant next to the market place in Hexham and that is very very good, called the Valley Connection, the curry train one is called the Valley Junction.

I have a few good take aways close by and off them two have restaurants. The Clay Oven up at at Chapel House is okay if you're pushed and can't get out as they deliver. Brighton Road take away used to be the go to place for a friday night curry, they have a indian market shop as part of the take away and through the day you can stock up on your own cooking supplies or buy their curries boxed up ready for the microwave, not quite the same though. These days, for a friday night curry, it's a toss up between the Bindi Cafe and Solomans, both very good take away and sit down, though at the minute Solomons is edging it as they do a Nawabi Khana dish, chicken or lamb, not particularly spicey but the flavour is fantastic.

In Newcastle, Dabbawal and indian street food style restaurant, the Rupali, where you can do the curry hell challenge, something not for the faint hearted and you have to sign a waiver before it is served declaring anything that happens to you as a result of eating is not the restaurants fault. There are many other cracking indians in Newcastle, the Koh i noor, the golden bengal, Raj Tandoori


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			still use both the bagel shop and the curry houses there when popping out after work fox,bagel with huge salt beef and mustard is pure qlty.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! I'm a Dijon fan though, rather than English - too tangy.

And the one nearer Bethnal Green Rd is the better of the 2 imo - Bagel Bake! The fact that it is (or was) a Taxi Driver hangout should give an indication - just like the Fish Shop near Marleybone was - until it had a fire!

Not sure where (or even whether) there's a Taxi Drivers Curry House! The fact that Lager is normally involved probably excludes them!


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2014)

Chicken vindaloo, rice and butter nann every Friday at the local Indian 

Sets me up for the weekend


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Absolutely! I'm a Dijon fan though, rather than English - too tangy.

And the one nearer Bethnal Green Rd is the better of the 2 imo - Bagel Bake! The fact that it is (or was) a Taxi Driver hangout should give an indication - just like the Fish Shop near Marleybone was - until it had a fire!

Not sure where (or even whether) there's a Taxi Drivers Curry House! The fact that Lager is normally involved probably excludes them!
		
Click to expand...

A few of my mates are black cabbies and use the brick lane curry houses,they also use a kebab house up west what does unbelievable grub! Have been there once and the chops in there are like you used to get in the 70s ie have plenty of meat on them! Will find out the name of it.


----------



## Doh (Aug 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			One of the best curries I had was away at Man City when I stayed over, went to a street/area after the match renown for curries and in this huge place that was mobbed out so I didn't hold out much hope it would be that good being so busy, how wrong I was, best curry to date, we were all (12 of us, well behaved, polite, innocent, model Chelsea fans), swapping our food tasting each others as we wre all very impressed with every dish we had. 

I now have more Chinese takeaways than curries, as has been said, I also find some curries a little heavy, but its all about taste and flavour for me, not heat, although I don't like the creamy mild ones.
		
Click to expand...



That would have been the Curry Mile in Rusholme, had the game been at Main Road you could have walked there after the match. Not been there myself for some time but had many great meals there in the past.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 2, 2014)

going for a curry to night,14 of us,its gona get messy,on the subject of curry listen to the BALTI BOYS doing bohemian rhapsody,thyen tell me your not hungry afterwards.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2014)

Doh said:



			That would have been the Curry Mile in Rusholme, had the game been at Main Road you could have walked there after the match. Not been there myself for some time but had many great meals there in the past.
		
Click to expand...

That's jogged the old memory beans, it was the 'Curry Mile' in Rusholme and it was at Maine Road and we did walk, although we stopped in a few pubs on route, as you do :smirk:


----------



## JCW (Aug 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's jogged the old memory beans, it was the 'Curry Mile' in Rusholme and it was at Maine Road and we did walk, although we stopped in a few pubs on route, as you do :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Been there many times myself when i lived in Manchester ......................


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Aug 2, 2014)

Found a recipe for a Lamb Shank Madras on the flowerpot kitchen website, well worth a go if you're into making your own.

not been to rusholme much since we moved stadium but had some top curries there in the past.


----------



## malek988 (Aug 3, 2014)

chicken tikka masala w/ Pilu rice.. nom, lovely restaurant here called The Khyber, man ive ate some masalas but this is the best, unfortunately i cant eat hot food as it just burns my mouth and cant taste anything, which is a shame im sure im missing out


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 3, 2014)

spent 4 months with the Ghurkas in the Falklands, they can curry anything and I would eat it. When I am out its usually rogan josh with bullet naan.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 3, 2014)

My favourite is chicken Pathia, pilau rice with peshwari nan. Love most dishes but can't get away with anything hotter than madras where it's so hot you can't taste the meat.
One of our favourites is Aneesa's at South Shields. It's a buffet style, but the quality of the food is fantastic, it's not a buffet where the quality of the food is crap, this is really top notch.
Had a few good meals in Koh-I-Noor in Newcastle.
Aneesa's now have a restaurant in Newcastle as well and strongly recommend anyone to try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 3, 2014)

Doh said:



			That would have been the Curry Mile in Rusholme, had the game been at Main Road you could have walked there after the match. Not been there myself for some time but had many great meals there in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get through 3 years at Manchester Uni without having a curry! But then we used to go to grotty places.
In my ignorance, I would have egg and chips while everyone else was having curry

Then moved to Birmingham and was taken shown how good curry can be


----------



## malek988 (Aug 3, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			spent 4 months with the Ghurkas in the Falklands, they can curry anything and I would eat it. When I am out its usually rogan josh with bullet naan.
		
Click to expand...

bullet naan?


----------



## JCW (Aug 3, 2014)

malek988 said:



			bullet naan?
		
Click to expand...




just what is that


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 3, 2014)

not sure if thats spelt right and doesnt appear on the menu. A mate got me to try it at one local to me, full of chilli and stuff, lovely jubbly


----------



## JCW (Aug 4, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			not sure if thats spelt right and doesnt appear on the menu. A mate got me to try it at one local to me, full of chilli and stuff, lovely jubbly
		
Click to expand...

Should call it a del boy then , he is hot stuff with the chat


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Im sat at work reading these comments , just text the missus and told her we're going out for tea tonight

In Darlington - a small restaurant called Tamarind is the place to eat

Tandoori chicken starter
Chicken Jalfrezi
Bom Aloo (Bombay potatoes - lovely)
Garlic Naan
Complimented by a few largers!

roll on tea time!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

Got instructions from a guy from Karela (in south India) how to do the basic South India/Kerala curry base.  Brilliant for Chicken or Lamb with Butternut Squash,  Remove the madras curry powder and add turmeric for prawns.  Works a treat - nice and spicy, fragrant and with coconut.  Ye cannae whack it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Been there many times myself when i lived in Manchester ......................
		
Click to expand...

My daughter (at Uni of...) takes us there when we visit her.  The Manchester Curry Mile is something else.  I used to think that Glasgow's very own Gibson Street couldn't be beaten - I was wrong.


----------



## moogie (Aug 4, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Did the curry train a good few years back, but was way to pished to enjoy the meal, one of our party passed out and ended up in a korma.

The people that run the curry train also have a restaurant next to the market place in Hexham and that is very very good, called the Valley Connection, the curry train one is called the Valley Junction.

I have a few good take aways close by and off them two have restaurants. The Clay Oven up at at Chapel House is okay if you're pushed and can't get out as they deliver. Brighton Road take away used to be the go to place for a friday night curry, they have a indian market shop as part of the take away and through the day you can stock up on your own cooking supplies or buy their curries boxed up ready for the microwave, not quite the same though. These days, for a friday night curry, it's a toss up between the Bindi Cafe and Solomans, both very good take away and sit down, though at the minute Solomons is edging it as they do a Nawabi Khana dish, chicken or lamb, not particularly spicey but the flavour is fantastic.

In Newcastle, Dabbawal and indian street food style restaurant, the Rupali, where you can do the curry hell challenge, something not for the faint hearted and you have to sign a waiver before it is served declaring anything that happens to you as a result of eating is not the restaurants fault. There are many other cracking indians in Newcastle, the Koh i noor, the golden bengal, Raj Tandoori
		
Click to expand...



Dave,

U gotta go try Ma'ida at walbottle 
Best local curry house for miles IMO
No licence,  take your own booze
Quality food :thup:
Highly recommend

I've had many good meal at Saffron on quayside newcastle too


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 4, 2014)

Local Curry house to me tried to fob me off with beef instead of lamb one night. They tried to tell me they don't cook beef....But it was beef.....HID is a chef and even said it was beef..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My daughter (at Uni of...) takes us there when we visit her.  The Manchester Curry Mile is something else.  I used to think that Glasgow's very own Gibson Street couldn't be beaten - I was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Then try the Balti Triangle of Moseley Road, Ladypool Road and Stratford Road in Moseley & Sparkbrook areas of Birmingham. Where the Balti originates from.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 18, 2014)

mmm, yum yum!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ered-near-manchesters-curry-mile-9674567.html


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2014)

...and so for tea tonight I am going to prepare a Maggi So Juicy Balti Chicken - splendid (as opposed to Moggi...) )


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2014)

Panache restaurant in Warwick do a dish called chicken tamarind, the tastiest meal I've ever had in a restaurant. Taste buds never had it so good!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Panache restaurant in Warwick do a dish called chicken tamarind, the tastiest meal I've ever had in a restaurant. Taste buds never had it so good!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that where you took me?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2016)

JCW said:



			Talking of Rick Stein , have you tried his malaysian beef Rendang , no ? may i suggest you do , he rates it highly
		
Click to expand...

In August 2014 I said I'd give it a try & downloaded the recipe. I cooked it for the first time a couple of weeks ago,  it was spectacularly good.  However,  even after cooking for 3Â½ hours the meat was a bit tough so today I'm doing it with lamb.  Bit of a faffy recipe but the result is worth it.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 30, 2016)

I am thoroughly addicted to curryl
International store here sells all the raw ingredients, it is rare i exit that store with less than 100 euro of product (It does last a long time mind) 

What curry do i make?  I have all pre blended powders, but also many ingredients, so perhaps some base madras powder goes in but then i can alter the balance to my own taste with individual elements.

Meant to be having a BBQ here today, but not looking good


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 30, 2016)

Don't eat out at curry houses very often tend to make my own, Thia currys are my favourite, I prefere the flavours of Thia  currys to any others, I never use curry powder as I think this leaves a rather harsh taste, make my own curry paste which is easy to modify is you have guests round who don't like currys to hot.

Good bottle of wine whist making it listening to some music is my idea of a good Saturday night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2016)

I use a Keralan recipe for my base curry sauce that I got from the lad from that part of India who owns our local convenience store.  It is brilliant and goes great with everything - except perhaps prawns for which he got me to add turmeric rather than chillis


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I use a Keralan recipe for my base curry sauce that I got from the lad from that part of India who owns our local convenience store.  It is brilliant and goes great with everything - except perhaps prawns for which he got me to add turmeric rather than chillis
		
Click to expand...

You need to be posting this recipe pronto.


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, this thread got brought back up, bit like a bad curry &#128540;

Have to say I now love a good green Thai curry, had one in Burnham when stopping over at Burnham & Berrow and it was lush. 

I really liked the lamb Tik-tak I had at Camberley but it got spicier & hotter with each mouthful and I struggled to finnish it &#128542;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2016)

Had a Nepalese curry in work, freshly made this week with all proceeds going to the Nepalese disaster fund (from last year's disaster - we have a large Nepalese contingent in catering). No idea what it was called, but hot without over powering and the most exquisite flavour ever. Best curry I've ever had and massed produced in a hospital kitchen!


----------

